
We spend 115 hours a year trying to find something to watch on TV - sharkweek
http://exstreamist.com/report-we-spend-115-hours-a-year-searching-for-something-to-watch-on-tv/
======
lsiunsuex
The next study should be how many times we re-watch the same show / movie
because nothing else appealing is on.

Have watched Edge of Tomorrow on HBO probably 20 times now and have started
re-watching from the beginning House of Lies. Probably re-watch House of Cards
next.

------
geophile
So it isn't just me!

I used to beat myself up for being so low-energy that I couldn't even find
something to watch on TV.

